# car drying machine/hot air blaster



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi

i am looking to get a machine for drying off my car after i wash it, and i was looking to get the chemical guys one as the first link posted below.

on another forum, we were discussing them, and the second link came up, i know it is used for dog grooming, but was wondering if yous reckon it would be up to the job as it is half the price.. any feedback would be welcome

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Car_Dryer_p/blower.htm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ryer+Hairdryer+Blaster+&_trksid=p5197.c0.m627


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

All the dryers you will see for sale were developed as dog dryers. Most of the people on here have the dog dryers and they are perfect for the job, best manufacturer is Aeolus but the cheaper ones are very good as well. Try and make sure you get one with a 3 metre hose.
BTW if you search for pet dryer you will get a lot more hits on ebay.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks alot for the info mate, i only clean 2 cars at weekend and it would not be getting used more than twice then per week. 
seems a handy wee gadget if it works well, sick of drying towels


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

You will still need to use a drying towel. I've had the aoleus dryer for a couple of years now but it only get used before polishing to get the water out of cracks etc. It works okay if the lsp is really fresh, but it takes a long time to get rid of all the water, as you mostly just move it around the car, into and back out of cracks and so on. On cars with no protection it doesn't work at all.

A lot of people I know bought them when the hype was on top, but very few use them for daily drying now. In combination with a towel they work well, but they are very noisy and a hassle to carry around the car.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

i was watching a video on youtube for them and they appeared to dry the car really fast, due to the warm air, maybe not worth getting then, maybe invest in a better and bigger drying towel


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had 2 different machines... I found them great for the first few details... then as time went on, they were left behind as they become a bit of a PITA for me, and just another thing to pull out, use, pack away....

Some people swear by them, I didn't get on with them...

:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here you go.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AEOLUS-TD...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item2a18a740b0

I don't know what the second-one you listed is like, as it's from Hong Kong :doublesho.

The one I've listed is an Aeolus-TD-901 and I think the reserve price is around the £65.00 to £75.00 :thumb:. 
A lot cheaper than the first-one you've listed. Happy days .


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Get either the CYC big blue towel or the Chemical Guys wooly mamouth .You can dry a big car in a few minutes, no wringing out, no water spots and you'll do it safely. 

I can see the use for these machines for getting water out of crevices etc, but they look more complicated and time consuming with less overall drying power than a simple £10 towel to me. 

Even the mahoosive dryers in (shudder) automated car washes dont dry your car, they just blow most of the water off or some where else.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Get either the CYC big blue towel or the Chemical Guys wooly mamouth .You can dry a big car in a few minutes, no wringing out, no water spots and you'll do it safely.
> 
> I can see the use for these machines for getting water out of crevices etc, but they look more complicated and time consuming with less overall drying power than a simple £10 towel to me.
> 
> Even the mahoosive dryers in (shudder) automated car washes dont dry your car, they just blow most of the water off or some where else.


i have the large blue towel from cyc, and dont think it is much use now, it just seems to spead the water about, and gets soaked far too quick, maybe look into the chemical guys wooly mammoth, but going to get a machine as well to try


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I did find my blue one degraded over time. Perhaps because I didnt follow the suggestions by many people on here to wash it without softener?

The wooly mamouth is a differnt type of towel, it doesnt feel like course MF it feels more like soft lambswool to me.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I really like my Aeolus, as others have said they arn't that good for drying a whole car. 
I hate all the little drips from under mirrors, grills & wheels etc and this is where the dryer is worth the money for me.


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Never wash any microfiber product with fabric softener.


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

In agreement with others that in conjunction with a good drying towel they are excellent. I use mine more for the awkward areas to get too. Best use in my opinion is the engine bay. I wouldn't use it just to dry the outside of the car. You'll be there forever. Towel first then finish with dryer. 

It has a place in my collection and is used on every detail.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hilly330 said:


> In agreement with others that in conjunction with a good drying towel they are excellent. I use mine more for the awkward areas to get too. Best use in my opinion is the engine bay. I wouldn't use it just to dry the outside of the car. You'll be there forever. Towel first then finish with dryer.
> 
> It has a place in my collection and is used on every detail.


which machinehave you got?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metro-vac-air-force-blaster-cat5.html

I got that from PB when it was on sale. I swear by it now. Tbh I do think these things are a bit of a costly luxury. I dont neccesarily need it, but it helps. Also like the versatility as I use it for a lot of other jobs.

The 5 year warranty is nice aswell :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I use one on every car I do.

Fantastic for all shuts, bumpers, mirrors, alloys, tyres etc

I use in conjunction with towel rather than stand alone.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Ryan said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metro-vac-air-force-blaster-cat5.html
> 
> I got that from PB when it was on sale. I swear by it now. Tbh I do think these things are a bit of a costly luxury. I dont neccesarily need it, but it helps. Also like the versatility as I use it for a lot of other jobs.
> 
> The 5 year warranty is nice aswell :thumb:


Couldn't have put it better myself! :thumb:

(And they came back in stock today)


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Aeolus with a single motor,you can get them with twins motors if you need more power


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

euge07 said:


> which machinehave you got?


Chemical Guys one. Very pleased with it.


----------

